# Colnago super campagnolo



## Billythekid (Jun 1, 2021)

So I just stole this Italian racing bike I think? The guy got it from his neighbor but he has past away so I can’t gain the history and the neighbor didn’t know about the bike except he was told by a “bike guy “ not to sell the bike cheap cause it’s rare. The bike was listed for $1000 originally then lowered to $200 i shot a lowball offer of $100 cause that’s all I could spend since I just bought a prewar western flyer tank bike he said someone was supposed to come tonight for $200 but if he doesn’t show you can have it in the morning for $100 so I went to my Monday Fleamarket and spent another $100 there yea my wife is gonna kill me but I got a sick horn and a Cwc girls bike with new departure 2 speed yea this weeks been good to me on the way home I called him and got no answer but right before I got home he called back and said I can come get it when I got there I noticed the rims didn’t make ch but laying in the corner was the original rear rim which is a campy also the replacement rim is campy also 

I added pics of the other parts of the story also 

so Cabe I know nothing about this bike except they made a remake of the seat and I’m 99% sure it’s a original colnago which is a good race bike please educate me with anything you know no matter how dumb you think it is as I know next to nothing about ra


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 1, 2021)

If you need more pics to tell anything let me know please


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 1, 2021)

More Colnago pics, please


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 1, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> So I just stole this Italian racing bike I think? The guy got it from his neighbor but he has past away so I can’t gain the history and the neighbor didn’t know about the bike except he was told by a “bike guy “ not to sell the bike cheap cause it’s rare. The bike was listed for $1000 originally then lowered to $200 i shot a lowball offer of $100 cause that’s all I could spend since I just bought a prewar western flyer tank bike he said someone was supposed to come tonight for $200 but if he doesn’t show you can have it in the morning for $100 so I went to my Monday Fleamarket and spent another $100 there yea my wife is gonna kill me but I got a sick horn and a Cwc girls bike with new departure 2 speed yea this weeks been good to me on the way home I called him and got no answer but right before I got home he called back and said I can come get it when I got there I noticed the rims didn’t make ch but laying in the corner was the original rear rim which is a campy also the replacement rim is campy also
> 
> I added pics of the other parts of the story also
> 
> ...



Colnago @ $100 is a rip off. U didn't get it "Cheap"  U got it free! 😉


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2021)

Good bike, not a great bike.
The condition for one of these is poor.
Component group is from the late period, and not the one the collectors are looking for.
$100 was a great price, but I’m thinking you’d be hard pressed to get $500 for it.
If the frameset wasn’t so rusty, you’d do better on it, just for the frameset, but the condition just isn’t there.
There are enough of the 70’s/80’s Colnago’s around, that anybody seriously looking for one of these, is probably going to take a pass on yours, to hold out for a better one.
They’re out there, so there’s no sense in being hasty.
Unless of course the price is $100 bucks.
Then that’s just a no brainer.
That’s just my 2 cents, for whatever it’s worth.


----------



## sworley (Jun 1, 2021)

Agreed with @cyclingday tri color Shimano 600 rear derailleur, Chorus? Campagnolo crank, down tube shifters and pretty crusty. The Flite saddle is a nice touch. Good not great score at $100-$200 but as said, not much meat on the bone for reselling, you’d probably do best to part it out.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 1, 2021)

@Billythekid 

If that seat is in pretty good condition, you might make you money back there.  Flite saddles have a cult following and that’s the titanium rail version.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 1, 2021)

I know the condition is poopty but it’s just surface rust I live in Florida and the guy had it under a trap it will clean up a lot but I’m gonna hang on to it since it fits me I’m 6’4” and it’s a 24” bike I didn’t expect this many people to reply I’ll post more pics tomorrow afternoon when I get home from work 

the wheels are campy omega and they should bring more then I paid alone and the seat is high also from what I found today researching and what fattire said  

I’m kinda shocked even in its condition it’s only a “good deal” in my mine it’s a great one


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 2, 2021)

Nanny no's. That's going to clean up a lot better. Chips be a bit or a problem however as a 1st timer of these types of bikes, maybe U better sell it before U get it running.  All perfect is really no matter B/C no matter how perfect it is ,this is all about speed, transportation and classics. Once U ride it, odds are it's so sooth, quick and sharp, light, U prob gonna be using that bike for local quick rides in your hood verses your oldies.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 2, 2021)

Here’s some more pics


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 2, 2021)

Do you think the campagnolo sticker is factory?


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 2, 2021)

The sticker on the frame I mean


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 2, 2021)

Out of curiosity I spent hours looking for that Colnago frame. Concentrating on colors and especially any Colnago frame or Bike with the Campagnolo decal on top bar. I surely did not expect it would take much time but I thought I could beat that trick. I gave up. I think it's about an 82-84, but nothing I could find in an image search on Google has that Campagnolo decal  there l. Not an expert or know as much as others, but, I've never failed a search like this before. Certainly, it's not a high-high end for the whole construction and parts, but for that decal  it's incredibly hard to find.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 3, 2021)

I was thinking 81 or newer is what I came up with  thanks for trying to find one with that decal I’ve learned a ton already and got a lot more togo


----------



## Amanda Reckonwith (Jun 8, 2021)

The Original COLNAGO SUPER Timeline

...too bad about the corrosion, but it's a popular size. A lot of these get repainted, and if you know how to paint, it's not a lot of masking. The correct decals will cost $40-50. I did one just like that a couple of years ago. Bought just the frame, with some paint and chrome issues, like yours...painted the fork to repair the chrome.  The original paint and chrome on these was not top quality anyway (IMO). Which I think is why a lot of them get repainted.

I don't really know about the Campy decal, other than a lot of the detailing was specced by the different importers who sold them here.


----------



## Coalfield (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm in the camp that says for the price = you got a great deal - after the work to refurbish it is complete.

....and hopefully the fork has not rusted itself into oblivion.

I own several 70/80s Italian bikes, no Colnago, and they are bikes I really like to ride.  Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 9, 2021)

I have been enjoying it it’s so fast I also got another racing bike any ideas what it might be ?? It’s got all campagnolo parts hubs included 
( originally I got it to put parts on the colnago)


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 10, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I have been enjoying it it’s so fast I also got another racing bike any ideas what it might be ?? It’s got all campagnolo parts hubs included
> ( originally I got it to put parts on the colnago)
> 
> View attachment 1427178
> ...




That's a pretty fancy lug design, I've seen it before but ferget. However, Bet-cha @juvela https://thecabe.com/forum/members/juvela.68776/
Ought to see this now and chime in.


----------



## Amanda Reckonwith (Jun 10, 2021)

Nervex Professional Lugs
					

Country: France Material: Steel Years: 1950's-1970's Condition: New old stock, mint conditions. Info: The set includes four pieces, head lugs, seat lug and bottom bracket shell




					monsieurvelo.es


----------



## TheWindrider (Jun 12, 2021)

Restore that babe. I have a ‘77 that is a crowd pleaser. You just don’t see many of these older ones.
Nice steal!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 14, 2021)

Oh boy, did you step into a can or worms!  Totally awesome that @Amanda Reckonwith got your lug ID.

And now, beginner's luck; An introduction to higher end, up scale, quality, hand made vintage collectible racing/road bikes.

All depending on how far you intend to ride this journey of discovery. Because, it takes you on a ride too : England, France, Italy,   US, Japan and Mexico. Plus known or unknown custom hand made racing machines from the 50's too early 70's, there's quit a bit of interest in all areas, in discovering who made it, where collectible value seems to peak in England.

The keys to unlock the door may be right here or where this thread offers more links if the mystery is not resolved in it. :  https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/1156760-frame-id-nervex-3.html

And quicker, if your dare, which I would not, unless all else fails,  to scratch the front post for a decal or unique badge holes. A bit entwined if it depends on the parts to make the whole frame and current parts on it. Or, which I doubt will end in yours where, was finally proclaimed to be a mystery custom build. Yet the odds in the thread   are; it's British or perhaps, could be associated with a well known pro-racer.   It really is  a can of worms where, luck may end in a very serious score and or just a simple killer sore depending where the the die land, U can't loose.


----------

